# School Project



## Gilrock (Nov 6, 2012)

So my 13 yr old son came home today and says he has an assignment to pick an inventor from a list the teacher provided and do a report and make an item like the invention.  So he says he picked a guy named Waterman and wants me to show him how to make a fountain pen.  I was really happy since I've had trouble getting him to show any interest in making a pen.  So you know what my first question was...you want to make it a kit pen or kitless? LOL


----------



## Haynie (Nov 6, 2012)

If it were my son this assignment would be due in the morning, and I would not be hearing about it until around 10:00 pm.

Just by his choice he must have been paying at least some attention to what you were saying.


----------



## Monty (Nov 6, 2012)

Haynie said:


> If it were my son this assignment would be due in the morning, and I would not be hearing about it until around 10:00 pm.
> 
> Just by his choice he must have been paying at least some attention to what you were saying.


Or at breakfast before he leaves for school, "Oh, yeah, I have this project due today..." :biggrin:


----------



## jimdude (Nov 7, 2012)

About due the morning of; been there, done that, have the t-shirt.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Nov 7, 2012)

My motto through school was always "procrastinate later!"


----------



## Sawdust46 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think this is the closest thing to a compliment a 13 year old would give his dad.  You should be proud.....have you (that's the plural you) finished the pen?


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes we finished the pen.  I let him do about as many steps as I could get him to do.  I even let him control the auto feed lever on the metal lathe while I cringed hoping he wouldn't stop it too late.  I didn't get a chance to photograph it yet.  We used these green/black blanks from Exotic blanks called Black Forest and they looked awesome.

When he finally brought the pen back home from being on display I inspected it and noticed the finial on the cap was scuffed.  I asked what happened and he said.."Nothing".  After digging deeper apparently he had already told my wife that it slipped and fell on the pavement.  We had it in a sleeve which protected everything but the end of the cap.  So we need to chuck it back up and re-polish the end.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 26, 2012)

"Nothing":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I teach this age group and hear that often.

Glad you got to do something with your son.  Still can't get my two into the shop.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

Monty said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > If it were my son this assignment would be due in the morning, and I would not be hearing about it until around 10:00 pm.
> ...


are ya'll sure we don't all have the same kid?


----------

